# " Jurassic Park" scale 1/10



## lalo

...  Greetings to all users of this forum Hobby Talk. My name is George and I write from Spain. Sorry for the translation of Google.
Just say I want to share my pictures with you, this fellow hobby models, figures, dioramas ect. ....
In my website there are scales: 1 / 10, 1 / 18, 1 / 30 and 1 / 32.
But I particularly recommend the last site I edited. This is a particular adventure Jurassic Park.
To go to that site ...: Get in my website, 1 / 10 scale, look: Jurassic Park and that place is a "Photo Video" which is a bizarre adventure of a group of naturalists very adventurous.
Greetings to all users .... :wave: Jorge.


----------



## smoke14

Welcome Jorge :wave:, that was very well done! You have an interesting site, I like the little model of your doggie


----------



## lalo

...  Thank you. Roommate smoke14. The puppy is very good. ... Jorge:thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat

Welcome in sir.:wave:


----------



## lalo

... :wave: Wow! Mr. bucwwheat. Are you from Georgia? ... Know .... the ancient Greeks said that the appearance of your geographical area and the Iberian Peninsula, it seemed.
Suppose that in the Jurassic era, nearly the entire planet was very similar conditions.
Sincerely ... Jorge. :wave:


----------



## spawndude

How do we get to the website?


----------



## lalo

spawndude said:


> How do we get to the website?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


...  Spawndude easy. It is published in this forum. But for all you have to click it, you edit it here. Sincerely ... Jorge.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
ttp://zurribulli.ucoz.com/index.html
----------------------------------------------------- :wave:


----------



## spawndude

Excellent!!! Fantastic detail.


----------



## gunn

really nice stuff. welcome to hobbie talk


----------

